# TV Host charged



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

So looks like Spook Spann isn't gonna have much to film this fall ... Got caught hunting while on probation and sentenced to 30 days in jail { to be served weekends } and no hunting til Aug 1/2014 . Not much of an example to our young'uns and ambassador to the general public .


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Serves him right!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

penalty was too lenient....................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Who is the fella and what did he do to get in trouble the first time?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/newshound/2013/08/william-spook-spann-banned-hunting-worldwide-one-year


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

never heard of him before reading that article

but atleast hes getting what he deserves


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We should be allowed to slap him for giving us all a bad name.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> We should be allowed to slap him for giving us all a bad name.


that would be so cool

it would like that scene from the movie AIRPLANE

when they were all lined up taking turns smaking around the person that was having a fit on the plane


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree he got off way to lucky, a poacher with a TV show Hmmmmmmm !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

like i said

never heard of the guy beofre iread the article about him

but i do agree that he should be held to a higher standard since he is a professional hunter with a tv show

so yes he is goetting off to easy

after all they hold people whom make thier living as professional drivers to higher standard when it comes to BAC levels

for the average citizen in this nation BAC is .08.for professional drivers(those of us whom hold a CDL) BAC is .04

so being that he is a professional hunter the fines and punsihment should be much more severe for the crimes he committed.

some folks will think that since the professional only got that for poaching they will get even less and then go out and poach for themselves.that is how some folks justify their actions by comparing them to those whom they hold in high regards who do the same type of things.

he is a very poor excuse for a hunter and even a poorer excuse of a hunter for our young to look up to.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just another symbol of what our world is heading towards. He should never be permitted to hunt within the states again. He should never be permitted to profit in anyway with anything pertaining to wildlife. 1 occurrence should not of even of happened but to have 2 with his level of exposure to the public is totally unacceptable!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Just another symbol of what our world is heading towards. He should never be permitted to hunt within the states again. He should never be permitted to profit in anyway with anything pertaining to wildlife. 1 occurrence should not of even of happened but to have 2 with his level of exposure to the public is totally unacceptable!!


Agreed 100% - Ban him for life from anything related to hunting or wildlife.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Boy you guys are harsh!!!!.....a good sit down talk.....and a hug.....is all he needs.


LOL .. A good sit down talk ... a hug.. and you forgot the most important one .. A BIG SLAP UP SIDE OF THE HEAD WITH A TIRE IRON !! He's not the first and sadly not the last of celebrities that think they are above the law .


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

C2C said:


> LOL .. A good sit down talk ... a hug.. and you forgot the most important one .. A BIG SLAP UP SIDE OF THE HEAD WITH A TIRE IRON !! He's not the first and sadly not the last of celebrities that think they are above the law .


ya didnt ted nugent get busted for something similar a year or so back

i know he got it for hunting over bait,and i thought he also got it for illegal transportation of an animal or something on them lines


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks to me like the fella got his fair share of chances. A lifetime ban would seem fitting to me.


----------

